# Algae eater?



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Are there any fish that will eat green fuzzy algae that grows in my dwarf hairgrass?
thanks!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Any idea exactly what type of algae it is?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Jan,
Same as in this thread:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?p=427614#post427614


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

siamese algea eater eat almost every type of algea. Make sure its the real one before you get it though. Oto Cats also eat those i think.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I really think shrimp would be your best bet for that, although I can't tell if the stuff in the photo is typical thread algae or clado. If it's clado, you won't find anything that will touch it.

Is each little filament tough like a spiderweb or is it soft and slimy?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I have 3 SAEs, no cigar there. (haha, that's an SAE joke)

I can't use shrimp because the Altums will eat-em.

It's "fluffy"- I think it's hair algae.
I do have some little outbreaks of clado which I pick out by hand- they cling to the gravel.
This stuff is different, not slimy though.
I was thinking maybe some livebearer might eat it. Don't see many Ameca splendens for sale around here....
hi bryce!


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I wonder if a farlowella would do the trick. They have a good reputation when it comes to hair algae and they'd probalby be good tank-mates with your alutms. I've never kept them personally but it's about the only thing left. Otos, corries, and plecos won't eat that stuff.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

hmmmmm, never heard that, and I do see them for sale from time to time. Thanks!


----------



## imkevin20 (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm pretty set on mine being Hair Algae. 

I've picked up 10 RCS and 10 Ghost shrimp as I've heard they do well with hair algae.

Nothing so far, nothing seems to be interested in it...

I think I'm going to place an order and get some SAE's to see if they can handle it...


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Save your dough, I have SAEs and they do not eat it.
I don'[t think ghost shrimp even eat algae. The RCS should though....I can't put shrimp in with my big fish.


----------



## imkevin20 (Sep 29, 2008)

vancat said:


> Save your dough, I have SAEs and they do not eat it.
> I don'[t think ghost shrimp even eat algae. The RCS should though....I can't put shrimp in with my big fish.


Live aquaria says that ghost shrimp will, they do a good job cleaning up leftover food though so I'll keepem around.

I'm looking at maybe an American Flag fish now? I've heard they eat the stuff...

btw: page 2 owned


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Ghost shrimps usually live in my tank for about 2-3 weeks before they are completely killed off everytime i add them, i got about 40+ of them each time i went to the lfs; haven't seen them eat algae yet, only those food crumbs that reach the tank bottom.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

yeah, I'd probably buy some Flag fish if I could find them locally.


----------



## imkevin20 (Sep 29, 2008)

I live an hour and a half from the nearest LFS so I go through live aquaria haha.

Unless I wanna drive that far for the slight chance they have some. :\


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

bummer....
where do you live?


----------



## imkevin20 (Sep 29, 2008)

i live in texas, an hour south of dallas.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

BEEG state.
I'm in li'l ol' CT.


----------

